# Officer Charles Collins



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Charles Collins



*United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Office of Field Operations
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Sunday, July 11, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 56
*Tour of Duty:* 8 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, July 11, 2010
*Incident Location:* Alaska
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Charles Collins was killed in an automobile accident in Alaska while traveling between the Port of Eagle and the Poker Creek point of entry. He was driving on the Taylor Highway when his vehicle left the roadway.

His department vehicle went down a 200-foot embankment and landed in a rain-swollen creek. A passerby who saw tracks down the embankment notified Alaska State Troopers, who started a massive search along with other state and federal agencies.

Officer Collins' body was recovered on August 15th.

Officer Collins had served with the Office of Field Operations for eight years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.


----------



## brick2020 (Sep 16, 2009)

Rest in Peace Officer Collins


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## thinblueline (Aug 24, 2010)

god be with you and your family.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP officer


----------

